# Erfahrung mit: Kunibert Bock St.Wendel?



## wasi04 (10. Juli 2007)

Hi wollte mal fragen ob jemand hier im Forum schonmal erfahrung mit dem Fahrrad laden Kunibert BOck in WND gemacht hat weil wollte mir dort ein rad kaufen war 3 mal da und 3mal hat er mir einen anderen preis genannt jetzt weiss ich nicht mehr so genau ob das wirklich ein kompettenter händler ist und wollte al fargen ob hier jemand erfahrungen dort gemacht hat=?


----------



## popeye_mzg (10. Juli 2007)

wasi04 schrieb:


> Hi wollte mal fragen ob jemand hier im Forum schonmal erfahrung mit dem Fahrrad laden Kunibert BOck in WND gemacht hat weil wollte mir dort ein rad kaufen war 3 mal da und 3mal hat er mir einen anderen preis genannt jetzt weiss ich nicht mehr so genau ob das wirklich ein kompettenter händler ist und wollte al fargen ob hier jemand erfahrungen dort gemacht hat=?




Um welches Bike handelt es sich? Mit welchen Komponenten etc.....
Etwas Präzision hat noch niemandem geschadet ..... 

Das Unterforum Saarland kann ja schon mal die Glaskugel rausholen ..... und hellsehen ... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rofl0r (10. Juli 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Um welches Bike handelt es sich?



...das war nicht die Frage  

Aber wenn dir der Haendler bei jedem Besuch nen besseren Preis nennt, ist doch OK


----------



## popeye_mzg (10. Juli 2007)

rofl0r schrieb:


> ...das war nicht die Frage
> 
> Aber wenn dir der Haendler bei jedem Besuch nen besseren Preis nennt, ist doch OK




... _hat er mir einen anderen preis genannt jetzt weiss ich nicht mehr so genau _....

Er sprach nur von einem besseren Preis ....  Der kann ja auch über dem ursprünglichen liegen, oder ?   
Aber da der Threadersteller ja schon mal 600 Eusen für ein Baumarktfully hingelegt hat ... (der wissende Leser, und so ...) 
Aber egal: @ Threadersteller -> konkretisier / präzisier dich mal ....


----------



## Freistiler (10. Juli 2007)

Spontan würd' ich bei Jemand der Kunibert heißt höchstens mein Pferd beschlagen lassen und 'ne Rüstung kaufen.


----------



## Kendooo (10. Juli 2007)

Ich habe meine letzten 2 Räder auch von dort, weil er gute Preise gemacht hat. Aber er und sein Mitarbeiter nennen auch mal ziemlich verschiedene. Kleine Sachen wurden auch immer schnell und gut erledigt.


----------



## wasi04 (10. Juli 2007)

ei wollte mir bei ihm ein cube limitet cc kaufen das eine mal wurde gesagt das bike koste 900 beim 2 mal 1150 beim 3 mal sagte er es koste eigendlich 1400 beim 4 mal sagte er es koste 1300 er könnte es aber auf 1000 runterschrauben bin jetzt ziemlich desorientiert weil wenn er mir immer andere preise nennt weis ich net genau ob er fals ich mal ein problem mit dem rad hätte er mir kompettent weiterhelfen kann


----------



## wasi04 (10. Juli 2007)

und zum baumarkt fully wollte ich noch sagen ich war jung und hatte noch kein internet so dass ich so tolle Foren wie dieses noch nicht nutzen konnte um mich zu informieren


----------



## popeye_mzg (10. Juli 2007)

rofl0r schrieb:


> ...das war nicht die Frage
> 
> Aber wenn dir der Haendler bei jedem Besuch nen besseren Preis nennt, ist doch OK





wasi04 schrieb:


> ei wollte mir bei ihm ein cube limitet cc kaufen das eine mal wurde gesagt das bike koste 900 beim 2 mal 1150 beim 3 mal sagte er es koste eigendlich 1400 beim 4 mal sagte er es koste 1300 er könnte es aber auf 1000 runterschrauben bin jetzt ziemlich desorientiert weil wenn er mir immer andere preise nennt weis ich net genau ob er fals ich mal ein problem mit dem rad hätte er mir kompettent weiterhelfen kann



@rofl0r : Fragen ?     



wasi04 schrieb:


> und zum baumarkt fully wollte ich noch sagen ich war jung und hatte noch kein internet so dass ich so tolle Foren wie dieses noch nicht nutzen konnte um mich zu informieren



Na wenigstens weißt du nun, das wenn man Billig kauft, kauft man 2 mal.

onTopic: Nagel ihn doch einfach auf seinen ersten Preis (900 Eusen) fest


----------



## Kendooo (10. Juli 2007)

Bei mir war es das gleiche Modell. Erst mal Aussage vom Mitarbeiter 900, dann am nächsten Tag von ihm: 1200. Der Mitarbeiter hatte wohl ein vom Namen her ähnliches Modell mit 28" gemeint. Naja, für 1100 war es damals immer noch ein recht guter Preis, den ich bezahlt habe und es ist ein solides Rad. Aber da gabs schon nen faden Beigeschmack.
Aber du hast es dauch auch nicht so weit zum Puhl Niederlinxweiler, oder? Ein wirklich kompetenter und entgegenkommender Mann. Auch wenn er schon älter ist versteht er sein Geschäft.


----------



## bikeburnz (10. Juli 2007)

oder geh zum Bikerspoint www.bikerspoint.com 
die haben ne menge cube räder :daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasi04 (11. Juli 2007)

ja beim puhl in niederlinxweiler war ich auch schon der hatte mir das univega ht 550 mit rock shocks tora und mgura julie bremsen für 800 angeoten weiss aber net so genau was ich von dem rad halten soll hab nirgendswo infos darüber gefunden


----------



## popeye_mzg (11. Juli 2007)

I-Net haste aber schon und dann www.google.de eingeben kannste auch ?
Gibt über 800 Links zu dem Bike ... im Forum die SUFU nutzen wäre auch mal von Vorteil etc. pp. ...

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/univegaht550alpina.80899.htm

http://www.fahrrad-gruber.de/mtb/unmtb06.html

Im Saarland sind auch wieder Ferien , gelle ?
Man verzeihe mir meinen Sarkasmus ....


----------



## wasi04 (11. Juli 2007)

jo es sind seit freitag Ferien deswegen brauch ich dringend neues Bike


----------



## bikeburnz (12. Juli 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Im Saarland sind auch wieder Ferien , gelle ?
> Man verzeihe mir meinen Sarkasmus ....



...wurde eh nicht verstanden


----------



## popeye_mzg (12. Juli 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> ...wurde eh nicht verstanden



... ich gebe es auf ....


----------



## wasi04 (12. Juli 2007)

dein sarkasmus ist zu hoch für die leute hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeburnz (12. Juli 2007)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> ... ich gebe es auf ....




waren die     ironisch gemeint? ansonsten hast du den sarkasmus meinerseits nicht verstanden


----------



## popeye_mzg (12. Juli 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> waren die     ironisch gemeint? ansonsten hast du den sarkasmus meinerseits nicht verstanden




doch , doch .... aber weißt du : diese phantomschmerzen im rechten oberarm rauben mir manchmal den nerv ....


----------



## wasi04 (12. Juli 2007)

so wollte mal noch was zum thema sagen habe mir bei Kunibert Bock das rad für 1000euro gekaufft un sogar 2 trinkflashchenhalter dazubekomen kann sagen war alles top war ein schwarzhaariger mann da der sehr nett war


----------



## popeye_mzg (12. Juli 2007)

wasi04 schrieb:


> so wollte mal noch was zum thema sagen habe mir bei Kunibert Bock das rad für 1000euro gekaufft un sogar 2 trinkflashchenhalter dazubekomen kann sagen war alles top war ein schwarzhaariger mann da der sehr nett war




Solange es kein "Schwarzarbeiter" war ...lol
U made my Day, Babe ...  haste also doch noch 100 Eusen mehr als beim ersten Angebot gelatzt ... aber wenn du zufrieden bist ... Ride On ...


----------



## bikeburnz (13. Juli 2007)

imerhin noch 2 Getränkehalter dazubekommen   zäher Verhandlungspartner


----------



## Higgs (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo bin zwar etwas spät.
Habe bis jetzt 4 Räder beim Kuni gekauft. Kann absolut nichts
negatives sagen. Außer dass sie Schaltungen nie 100 % gut eingestellt sind.
Aber ansonsten einer der besten Händler. Immer Fair und hilfsbereit.
Auch wenn man nichts kaufen wiil, er ist immer für eine Gespräch zu haben. 
Ja wie schon gesagt ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Gekaufte Bikes:
2 MTB
1 Rennrad 
1 Kinderrad
Gruß
Higgs


----------



## p41n (27. Juli 2007)

hi,
was ein zufall.. hab mir gerade vor 3 wochen auch ein mtb beim kunibert bock in wnd gekauft.. bin sehr zufrieden mit dem bike.. einzig wie higgs schon sagte.. die schaltung ist nicht exakt eingestellt.. muss noch ein wenig selbst einstellen.. aber ansonsten ein top-bike.. is von kross und kostete mich 750 euro.. hab sogar noch nen paar clickpedale umsonst dazu bekommen, weil nen kratzer im rahmen vorhanden war.. wollte erst den preis drücken, hab ihm aber dann vorgeschlagen mir nen paar clickpedale dazu zu geben.. der mann is sympathisch udn sehr nett und kennt sich in seinem handwerk auch aus.. is mal deutscher meister gewesen.. was mich allerdings störte, is, dass er versuchte, mir so nen crossbike aufzuschwatzen, weil ich, lt. ihm, mit meinen 191cm zu gross für nen mtb wäre.. aber naja.. will ja auch net über die strasse, sondern durchs gelände fahren.. 

wie gesagt.. den shop kann man bedenkenlos empfehlen..

kenne puhl übrigens auch schon jahre und hatte bei dem mal nen bike von schauff gekauft.. der is auch top der mann.. nur leider sind preisleistung bei seinen bikes net so gut wie die beim kunibert.. aber is ja auch geschmackssache.. ;-)

hoffe, konnte helfen..

grüße p41n


----------



## DerTeufel (28. Juli 2007)

Hab noch kein Bike dort gekauft, aber mußte schon ein paarmal seine Werkstatt in Anspruch nehmen, gab bisher nie nen Grund zu meckern.


----------



## Koohgie (6. November 2007)

Also hab mir dort mein erstes Bike gekauft, ein gebrauchtes Cube Ltd. mit verschlissenen Ritzel/Kette, XT-Schaltwerk, einer verschlissenen Deore Kurbel/Lager, HS 33 Bremse, und einer Rock Shox Duke XC Gabel, die es seit 2003 nicht mehr gibt. Und das ganze für lächerliche 700 euronen. Also, da ich mich absolut keine Erfahrung hatte und er mir das als die Goldeneeierwollmichsau verkauft hat, dachte ich sogar es wär ein Schnäppchen. Nee, nee....im Urlaub, zwei monate später, durfte ich dann eine neue Kette inkl. Ritzelpaket ersetzen lassen. Für mich hat sich das Thema "Bock" erledigt.


----------



## bikeburnz (6. November 2007)

schön verarscht worden  echt ne sauerei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koohgie (7. November 2007)

Kannste laut sagen......
Hab mittlerweile kpl. neue Antriebseinheit, Bremsen, Laufräder, neu gemacht....
Nächstes Jahr peille ich mir noch irgendwo einen Fully Rahmen, und schließe das Thema "Bock" kpl. ab......


----------



## bikeburnz (7. November 2007)

...empfehl ich dir den bikerspoint


----------



## Koohgie (7. November 2007)

Ja, aber weiß net ob ich noch ein Cube bekomme. Das Stereo gefällt mir zwar sehr gut, nur weiß net so recht ob ich bereit bin soviel Kohle auszugeben. Vorallem wenn ich in die Preisklasse rutsche gefällt mir das La Pierre Zesty besser. Aber es wird wohl eher ein Vernunftskauf, und es wird ein Canyon. Mal sehen, werde wohl vorher ein paar Läden abklappern und mich dann entscheiden... Nur das passiert mir nicht mehr.


----------



## CassandraComplx (8. November 2007)

bikeburnz schrieb:


> ...empfehl ich dir den bikerspoint


 
Wobei ich nicht wirklich verstehe, was sooo toll an dem Laden sein soll  
Hab dort im April ein Cube für meine Tochter gekauft und fand die "Beratung" einfach nur unter aller Sau. 
War nicht der Chef persönlich sondern ein älterer grauhaariger Mann: machte einen ziemlich genervten Eindruck, ausser "ja" und "nein" hat er glaub ich garnix gesagt. 
Naja, der Preis war OK und da das Rad sonst nirgendwo vorrätig war, hab ichs halt gekauft...


----------



## p41n (8. November 2007)

ich war letztens beim bikesport hauf in riegelsberg.. der macht nen guten eindruck.. dort werde ich wahrscheinlich auch mein nächstes bike kaufen..


----------



## stefansls (9. November 2007)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> ein älterer grauhaariger Mann: machte einen ziemlich genervten Eindruck, ausser "ja" und "nein" hat er glaub ich garnix gesagt.


 Hatte er so Schulterlanges graues Haar und sah aus wie em Pete Townsend sein Zwillingsbruder? Der wollte mir vor jahren mal ein Cube Reaction in Rahmengröße M verkaufen ( bin 1,83m groß ) . Er meinte damals " daß passt wie angeschossen " . Wirklich sehr Kompetent der mann. Der Laden Suckt. !


----------



## CassandraComplx (9. November 2007)

p41n schrieb:


> ich war letztens beim bikesport hauf in riegelsberg.. der macht nen guten eindruck.. dort werde ich wahrscheinlich auch mein nächstes bike kaufen..


 
Kannste hingehen, ist seit >12Jahren meine Local Dealer  

@StefanSLS
An die Frisur kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern, Pete Townsend kommt aber hin  .


----------



## Santorin (8. Juli 2012)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> Also hab mir dort mein erstes Bike gekauft, ein gebrauchtes Cube Ltd. mit verschlissenen Ritzel/Kette, XT-Schaltwerk, einer verschlissenen Deore Kurbel/Lager, HS 33 Bremse, und einer Rock Shox Duke XC Gabel, die es seit 2003 nicht mehr gibt. Und das ganze für lächerliche 700 euronen. Also, da ich mich absolut keine Erfahrung hatte und er mir das als die Goldeneeierwollmichsau verkauft hat, dachte ich sogar es wär ein Schnäppchen. Nee, nee....im Urlaub, zwei monate später, durfte ich dann eine neue Kette inkl. Ritzelpaket ersetzen lassen. Für mich hat sich das Thema "Bock" erledigt.


 
Also ich kann das nur bestätigen, Thema Kunibert Bock St. Wendel.

Er ist sehr oberflächlich in seiner Beratung und auch sehr auf seinen Vorteil bedacht.Ich werde zukünftig, nach nicht gerade immer guten Erfahrungen, dieses Radgeschäft meiden.


----------



## Peter Lang (8. Juli 2012)

vielleicht hat er sich ja seit 2007 gebessert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey_fox (24. April 2014)

Also ich war die Woche dort und wollte Infos ob er was vernünftiges Gebrauchtes da hat.

Anstatt mir mal in die Augen zu schauen beim Reden und sich 5 Min. Zeit zu nehmen hat er lieber nebenher an einem Fahrradcomputer rumgefummelt und mir echt das Gefühl gegeben dass er Interesse hat einen neuen Kunden zu gewinnen 


Ich kann nur sagen dass im Vergleich dazu Herr Schweitzer (Neunkirchen) wirklich sehr freundlich und interessiert war an einem potenziellen Kunden.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (25. April 2014)

das mit http://www.fahrrad-schweitzer.de/ kann ich nur positiv bestätigen


----------

